# teaching a dog to jump.



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to have my 5month old go thru schuzhound when old enough. I am trying to get her used to different types of environments. She for some reason hesitates for everything we go thru at the local park. How can i teach her to jump up on/off things, not to hesitate, basically all things included in agillity courses just to get her started.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

My breeder advised me to wait until my dog was eight months old before doing any formal jump training. She told me that there is something called the "anconeal process" (sp?) in the elbow that does not solidify until eight months of age. If this breaks off, the dog will limp and have orthopedic problems for the rest of its life.

But after eight months of age , rule number one is make sure that it's fun, fun, FUN! Does she chase a ball or play tug of war yet? If so, make one of these activities the reward for jumping. 

Make sure what you're having her jump over is low enough for her to succeed at jumping over. 

I've seen several people have trouble with their dogs running around the 1 meter hurdle and the scaling wall during the formal retrieve. Try having your dog sit (with nothing in her mouth) and call her to you over the jump, then throw the ball or play tug of war. This will get her used to coming _to_ you when she's on the other side of a barrier. And remember to have fun!

(These are techniques that have worked for me. They are not the last word on the subject. See my sig.  )


----------



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

awsome thank you, im not trying to do too much with her just some fun things. What about learning to swim. trying to get her in to the water just to get paws wet is a challenge


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

She's still pretty young. The main thing is, don't force her to do anything she's not comfortable with. How about this: Get an old baking sheet (the kind with the raised edge all around). Put it down, put a little water in it, and stand back and watch. 

Soon, she will discover the joy of splashing all of the water out of her water bowl and tracking it into the house (muddy footprints in August, oh boy!).


----------



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

lol she does love to pick up her water bowl in her mouth and throw it around. i dont force her cuz i dont want her to be scared of anything.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Make everything as fun as possible and any time she hesitates, be supportive and encouraging without babying her. The more you do this, the better she will be with new things.

Not all dogs like water or like to swim. My current dog loves water in every way, shape and form that he can get it, but my foster puppy prefers to wade. When I introduced my dog to water, I picked him up and took him into the water with me and set him down in it where he could still stand on the bottom and then praised him a ton. It didn't take him long to discover the joy of swimming and now goes crazy when he hears it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Phoenix122 said:


> I am trying to get her used to different types of environments. She for some reason hesitates for everything we go thru at the local park. How can i teach her to jump up on/off things, not to hesitate, basically all things included in agillity courses just to get her started.


She is definitely too young to do any big jumping, but you can get her used to new surfaces and low jumps. I use food lures and keep my demeanor happy and encouraging. If she's food or toy motivated try bringing that with you to the park.

Swimming is much easier from a beach, where she can splash around in the shallows and walk in further as she's ready. Even dogs who love to swim may be hesitant to jump into a pool to swim. I've had dogs that took a few months of exposure to water to finally swim, and I've had dogs that followed another dog right in without a second thought. 

Toys can be helpful here too, we'd start by tossing a ball into shallow water and gradually throw it further and further until the dog had to swim a couple of strokes, and that was usually all it took. Some of my dogs have been more graceful swimmers than others - Cassidy loved to swim but she always looked like she was on the verge of drowning, LOL! Dena would glide through the water like a fish, without even a splash.


----------



## momsgoingaited (May 21, 2010)

Also remember they go through stages in their mental developement - she maybe going thru the fearful of new objects stage. Time & patience - remember that _slow is fast _when it comes to training.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is 5 months. did she go to
puppy classes?

what is she affraid of ????

i don't know how you're introducing 
her to things but try not to
frieghten her and don't force things on her.

my dog wasn't allowed to do any jumping
untill he was 1 yr. old.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have to be careful with jumping before growth plates close. 

Much more important is to get our puppies socialized and familiarized with stuff. I've found ton of treats help.

You seen this yet? Great ideas (and you can add to them!!)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-i-want-photos-puppies-being-socialized.html

:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------

